# Cd-rom Install Win3.1



## dondecap (Jul 19, 2004)

Hello, sorry bout this its been too long since i used 3.1,
friends machine, 
physicly installed cd, bios only gives option for preset hard disks or user defined, set to user defined but dould find no drivers exept unidrive on floppy's. could you take it from there?? thanks
dondecap
additional info
hard drive didnt like it when i set to master so putit back to -single disk- cd set to slave. both on same strap lead this an old '66mhz' machine


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

You need to install DOS drivers for the cdrom. Hopefully the cd came with a floppy disk that has the drivers on it. You can inset the disk and type install or setup. If not try downloading a windows 98 boot disk with cd support and see if you can access the cdrom from it. If so you can copy the files you need off it to run the cd. BOL

http://www.bootdisk.com/bootdisk.htm

This may help also

http://www.bootdisk.com/readme.htm#cdromdos


----------



## dondecap (Jul 19, 2004)

thanks a bunch matey got drivers now so will try again.
many thanks
dondecap


----------



## Robert Henry (Jul 29, 2004)

If you can find a copy of 3.11 for workgroups that is better than regular 3.1 along with that install Win32S which is the 32 bit extentions. That will allow you to run some 32 bit programs as long as they were written for the original version of 95 or 95A, provided, you can an oem copy 95A rather than the retail version of 95A. The oem version of 95A provided fixes for the known problems in the original version of 95 that Microsoft could have fixed but did not. The retail version of 95A came out after the oem version and fixed fewer bugs. The reason for this was that Microsoft was trying to force people to get the newer version of Windows at the time ONLY if they purchased a complete computer from a large corporation. This of course back fired, and finaly when 95B came that provided all of the bug fixes for both versions. There is, however, NO WAY, to know in advance which 95/95A programs will run on the 32 bit extentions. You have to try it and find out. If one of the programs you are running is the 16 bit multimedia of Works 3.1 the telecommunications protion of the program will not work if the processor is a 133 or faster. A patch for this problem does exist but the listing for it is not available anywhere except the download section of Microsoft's web site and as of about 6 years ago Microsoft continued to list it on it's web site but Microsoft will not let you download it. Their position is here is the fix to the problem and were telling you that you have come to the right place to get it but we ARE NOT GOING TO LET YOU HAVE IT even though we telling you the name of it!


----------

